# Anyone in the Los Angeles area interested in starting an EV conversion business?



## browncamaroz28 (May 14, 2014)

Dan,

I would be interested. I'm in Glendora so its not terribly far from you. I have a long list of experience in the aftermarket industry and I'm an engineer by trade. 

Did you have a specific type of conversion (performance? commuter?) that you would be focusing on? 

-Eric 



danh818 said:


> I run a small machine shop in Van Nuys California and am nearing completion on my first car converion. I have the space, tools and most of the knowledge required to do conversions for others, but would really like to have a partner. Is there anyone in the LA area that would be interested in this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


----------



## danh818 (Dec 14, 2011)

In any industry, there are always a select few customers that want the best of the best. I would ultimately love to build cars from scratch ie. tube fame or kit cars. That said there is a larger customer base to be served by working on all types of vehicles.

I have built and run my 944, which I would say is a performance car. When it ran a few weeks ago at Laguna Seca it put a dent in quite a few Tesla S owners egos. I have just purchased a '74 Subaru DL which is similar in shape and style to the '72 white zombie. I have my eye on doing a dual 9" setup in that car. But I am also in the process of updating a '63 3 wheeled street legal golf cart called the 'Sports Rider'. When the golf cart is finished I have an electric harbor boat that my father owns that I plan on trading out the motor, controller, and batteries. 

So really I think, anything and everything.


----------



## browncamaroz28 (May 14, 2014)

danh818 said:


> In any industry, there are always a select few customers that want the best of the best. I would ultimately love to build cars from scratch ie. tube fame or kit cars. That said there is a larger customer base to be served by working on all types of vehicles.
> 
> I have built and run my 944, which I would say is a performance car. When it ran a few weeks ago at Laguna Seca it put a dent in quite a few Tesla S owners egos. I have just purchased a '74 Subaru DL which is similar in shape and style to the '72 white zombie. I have my eye on doing a dual 9" setup in that car. But I am also in the process of updating a '63 3 wheeled street legal golf cart called the 'Sports Rider'. When the golf cart is finished I have an electric harbor boat that my father owns that I plan on trading out the motor, controller, and batteries.
> 
> So really I think, anything and everything.


That seems reasonable since the market is really still in its infancy. Eventually data could be collected from those conversions to see what works best for a kit car as I'm certainly with you on the ultimate goal of producing cars from scratch. The front end below is one of the projects I'm working on, designed and built by me.(note that the tierods are not in there final location, bump steer would be out of control if they were). This geometry will hopefully be my test bed to eventually offering a kit car.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vjmxpyo741zuzyb/20140605_202746.jpg


----------



## Russ Binder (Aug 4, 2015)

If you are looking to start an EV business, I may be able to assist you with EV batteries (made in San Dimas) and other equipment you may need. I have several 150 kW complete EV drive systems for sale as well, and am assisting an EV transmission company with their launch.

Contact me if you have an interest or need. Best of luck to you.

Russ


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

danh818 said:


> I run a small machine shop in Van Nuys California and am nearing completion on my first car converion. I have the space, tools and most of the knowledge required to do conversions for others, but would really like to have a partner. Is there anyone in the LA area that would be interested in this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I have successfully converted a ordinary car (a VW）into a plugin hybrid electric vehicle with 50 miles drive range and 50 m/h speed using two 96V 80AH lithium batteries installed in the car trunk. The conversion procedure is very simple and does not change the original car's engine and drive system. You can still drive your car using gas as usual but you can switch to electric drive in seconds any time you want. I already have patent protection and would like partner to join me in this project to make inner city drive emission free, since we can make every car on the road to use electric within city range.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Not that anyone is still following this, but I'm interested.


----------



## Russ Binder (Aug 4, 2015)

What is your drive system going to be?


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

I imagine it would depend heavily on the car it was being installed into.


----------



## William_dude (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey Dan. Are you still looking for a partner?


----------



## William_dude (Jun 29, 2019)

danh818 said:


> I run a small machine shop in Van Nuys California and am nearing completion on my first car converion. I have the space, tools and most of the knowledge required to do conversions for others, but would really like to have a partner. Is there anyone in the LA area that would be interested in this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan



Hi Dan! Are you still looking for a partner.


----------



## jrn126 (Jul 23, 2019)

where did you end up on this?


----------



## EVRiderz (Feb 5, 2021)

Russ Binder said:


> If you are looking to start an EV business, I may be able to assist you with EV batteries (made in San Dimas) and other equipment you may need. I have several 150 kW complete EV drive systems for sale as well, and am assisting an EV transmission company with their launch.
> 
> Contact me if you have an interest or need. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Russ


Hi Russ,
I'm converting my Ducati to an EV. I've removed all ICE parts & am currently looking for a battery pack for it. I have a motor & controller already but I'm thinking of possibly upgrading to a more powerful pair. Please send me specs on the batteries you have. Covid-19 put a hold on my Boxster conversion -- it's at my uncle's ranch & they're not allowing visitors. I'll be needing all EV powertrain parts for it later on.

I attached pics of my bike & car EV projects. 

Thanks, James


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

This thread is from 7 years ago. I'm pretty sure the ship has sailed.


----------



## Dcoxryton (Dec 29, 2010)

EVRiderz said:


> Hi Russ,
> I'm converting my Ducati to an EV. I've removed all ICE parts & am currently looking for a battery pack for it. I have a motor & controller already but I'm thinking of possibly upgrading to a more powerful pair. Please send me specs on the batteries you have. Covid-19 put a hold on my Boxster conversion -- it's at my uncle's ranch & they're not allowing visitors. I'll be needing all EV powertrain parts for it later on.
> 
> I attached pics of my bike & car EV projects.
> ...


Hey EVriderz, I've built a few electric dirt bikes, and for your size of a bike, I would recommend a larger motor than we use.
The ME1616 is the same motor used in a lot of Zero Motorcycles, and pairing it up to a Sevcon controller is probably the best combo. Here is the specs on that motor.
*Specifications*

Power: 20 kW Continuous, 55 kW Peak 
5 pole motor
Maximum recommended rotor speed: 6000 RPM 
Voltage: 48 to 120 VDC input to the control 
Torque constant of 0.33 Nm per Amp
Armature Inertia: 45 Kg Cm Squared 
Current: 250 Amps AC continuous 
Peak current: 550 Amps AC for 1 minute
Weight: 48 pounds
Peak Stall Torque: 134 Nm. 
Cooling: Water cooled (50% Glycol)
Includes temperature sensor
This good power and lower weight. Here is a good Package, but you want to go to 120V if you can for more speed. The torque constant is good on this motor.
This kit only goes to 96V, and you want water cooling, but you can use the radiator on the bike, one of them if there are 2. Pumps are easy to get ( Prius Inverter pump)





ME1616 / Sevcon Gen4 72V/96V 550A Liquid-Cooled Motor Drive System - - Liquid Cooled PMAC Turnkey Systems - Brushless PMAC Turnkey Systems - DRIVE SYSTEMS


<table> <tbody> <tr> <td colspan="3"><strong>Electric Motorsport turn-key electric motor drive systems are regarded as some of the most cost-effective, practical, and dependable solutions for electric propulsion on the market. Our pre-assembled, progra




www.electricmotorsport.com




Sevcon seems to be the best Controller, it is just expensive to program.
If you want to talk more about this, start another post, and or send me a personal message, and I can help.


----------



## j2j747 (Jun 12, 2021)

danh818 said:


> I run a small machine shop in Van Nuys California and am nearing completion on my first car converion. I have the space, tools and most of the knowledge required to do conversions for others, but would really like to have a partner. Is there anyone in the LA area that would be interested in this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


hey can i get your number?


----------

